# Fire arm cost value crash, Trump



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I perceive that Trump for POTUS will cause some serious upset in the valuation of fire arms.

Fire arms ammo will go down in value, If he does not immeadiatly start a war.

Also I predict the value of our currency will continue to rise while the Chinese market continues it's slide, If China liquidates any of it's PM holdings in order to make intrest payments on their treasury bonds. P.M.'s in US currency dollars will slide substantially more

Silver from 9 to 11

Gold from 750 to 850

Hillary will be exactly the opposite. Honestly I do not see Hillary doing well this fall, her run is a mess right now.

So for those of you buying fire arms thinking of them as a tangible asset for a savings account, look close at the small frenzy that is taking place right now, no where near early 2013, and where prices stand right now, slightly elevated. 

If we persist into spring, I.E. May of this year, and the economy stays slow stable as it has been, and trump continues with his high numbers, you will see fire arms and P.M. values dwindle.

The great thing is ammo will continue lower. I seen 1000 rounds 55 Grain Brass of .223 at the gun show last week at 239.00
Silver is at 13.93
Gold at 1104.60

As I type this for a bench mark, please add your bench mark today and your prediction for this coming presidential election.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing wrong with prices coming down. If you buying weapons as a investment then you play the game as it comes. The only investment weapon are for me is in our security. Lower cost mean I can and others can do it better. bring on the price reductions.
Not that I support Trump.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The only firearms stuff I might overpay on is the darn retro AR crap


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree with Smitty, nothing wrong with prices coming down. Now many people will be able to afford a better quality name brand gun. I support Trump. He is the only candidate that has vocally reprimanded the Veterans Administration and stated that he will reform it. https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions He is also pro Second Amendment.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't see anything wrong with prices falling either. I was at Gander Mountain last night, 1000 55gr .223 was $499. I hope you grabbed a box at the gun show.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes, Alterego is correct that prepper type fire arms may devalue but truly collectable firearms will remain strong as always.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with prices falling either. I was at Gander Mountain last night, 1000 55gr .223 was $499. I hope you grabbed a box at the gun show.


Gander mountain is the most expensive store in town. Their sale prices are even high.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Gander mountain is the most expensive store in town. Their sale prices are even high.


Oh I know. I went to get a box of 300 win mag 180gr for sight in this morning. Got a Nilgai hunt coming up. A couple hours later my dad texted me and said he has 3 boxes of Nosler Partitions on the way to my house from MidWay at $44 a box. The one I bought was $75. Ugh.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I agree with Smitty, nothing wrong with prices coming down. Now many people will be able to afford a better quality name brand gun. I support Trump. He is the only candidate that has vocally reprimanded the Veterans Administration and stated that he will reform it. https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions He is also pro Second Amendment.


MG, I do not disagree with you regarding supporting Trump.....yet. *But, I want to remind all that selecting a candidate on a limited platform relative to the whole picture*, such as supporting gun rights would be no different than Women who vote predominately on a pro choice platform.

Just to be clear;
No one is more pro 2A than myself.
At this time, I am neutral on Trump.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Commodity prices fluctuate, that's what they do.

But Regulation will continue to add increased costs to manufacture anything in the US.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We have heard enough of Trump's Platform to love him to pieces. If he craters we fall back on Cruz. Would love to see them as Prez and VP.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> MG, I do not disagree with you regarding supporting Trump.....yet. *But, I want to remind all that selecting a candidate on a limited platform relative to the whole picture*, such as supporting gun rights would be no different than Women who vote predominately on a pro choice platform.
> 
> Just to be clear;
> No one is more pro 2A than myself.
> At this time, I am neutral on Trump.


Two things I like about Trump besides his platform is that he isn't a politician and he has the balls to go against the establishment.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Two things I like about Trump besides his platform is that he isn't a politician and he has the balls to go against the establishment.


Agreed, just not sure I trust him.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Gander mountain is the most expensive store in town. Their sale prices are even high.


Fact.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Hopefully our next POTUS will sign the bill allowing for importation of the Korean M1 Garands. That would make a nice tax return present next year


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I believe that regardless of the short term ups and downs of market prices, a high quality personal weapon will always be valuable and expensive. In whatever money is used. In whatever culture. 

It was so with stone spears, with bronze swords, with iron muskets, and it is so with todays rifles.


----------

